# 350z 1/4 mile?



## 350bluez (May 13, 2004)

What can a stock automatic 350z run in the 1/4?


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't really say about the automatic cause I never test drove one but I have test drove the 350Z 6MT. That makes it through the 1/4 mile in 14.3 sec. I'm sure the automatic will be in that range some wear under 14.5 sec if not faster the the 6 speed.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

With a stick and a competent driver it will run a 13.8 and I know of several guys who have dipped down to 13.6s and 13.5s absolutely stock. My buddy with a 6 speed ran a 13.77 awhile back. Now a 14.3 or worse is what I might expect from somewone who isn't a good driver or isn't in the know of operating the car. It all matters on the launch because thats where most owners own their cars and don't get anywhere. Best I have seen for an automatic is a 13.9 stock but that was with a crazy good driver who did a few extra things on the launch to get his baby going. Average i would say would be between 14.2 and 14.3 in the quarter.


And the automatic is much slower then the manual where are you coming from saying the automatic should be faster then the manual? Before you post up to respond to someone make sure your numbers and statments are correct.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

In some situations the auto is faster cause ther is no way to mess up a shift. U get perfect shifts every time. Plus, Go to any Nissan dealer Ship and they'll give you about the same time. I know my fact's and I checked my numeber's. So go and check your agian. Plus I never heard a stock Nissan going in the 13's. So Before you post up to respond to someone make sure your numbers and statments are correct.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Listen if you post it on here you don't have to send me such an immature pm. You are completely wrong admitt it. Autos can be moddified to shift as fast as a stick but stock they are NOT. And where do you exactly get your information most magazines say a 13.8 and motortrend just ran a 13.77. Now I also must ask you to clean up your language in your pms you spoke like a immature 6th grader. You are wrong live with it. Also I have friends who run at the track and I have seen them run in the 13s.


----------



## 350Z (May 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity has anyone ran the 1/4 with the Roadster version of the 350Z??? Wondering what times it would run....

The track model down here in Australia typically run around 14.3 give or take. So i'm thinking the Roadster should run around 14.6-7...


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

Reaper said:


> In some situations the auto is faster cause ther is no way to mess up a shift. U get perfect shifts every time. Plus, Go to any Nissan dealer Ship and they'll give you about the same time. I know my fact's and I checked my numeber's. So go and check your agian. Plus I never heard a stock Nissan going in the 13's. So Before you post up to respond to someone make sure your numbers and statments are correct.



Well, I have a stock Z and two weeks ago I ran a 13.843 @ 100.14 at Houston Raceway Park. I have the timeslip to prove it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TruBluZ said:


> Well, I have a stock Z and two weeks ago I ran a 13.843 @ 100.14 at Houston Raceway Park. I have the timeslip to prove it.


Post your slip if you can?


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

I have ran my Z at least 20 times at the track. Stock i'm stuck at a 14.3. I haven't broke that barrier yet and don't think it's possible without adding onto the car. Anybody that's running in the 13's with a stock Z isn't running a quarter and/or is lying. I'm not the only Z out here in Hawaii running a solid 14.3 so it's not the driver.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I have seen them run it stock in person. I watched my friend run the 13.77. Your 60ft is what makes or breaks the race you have to get down to around a 2.0 or your not going to pull it. I have seen the slips on my350z for a guy who ran a 13.5 stock and several others have pushed 13.6s stock and even motortrend on tape managed a 13.7. If your running 14.3s work on your launch and your 60ft times. By the way what were your 60ft times when you ran your 14.3?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> I have ran my Z at least 20 times at the track. Stock i'm stuck at a 14.3. I haven't broke that barrier yet and don't think it's possible without adding onto the car. Anybody that's running in the 13's with a stock Z isn't running a quarter and/or is lying. I'm not the only Z out here in Hawaii running a solid 14.3 so it's not the driver.


Buy some slicks and your time will improve.

Some of you guys are not telling the truth, TruBluZ and JAMESZ.

Road & Track
Convertable,
http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=7&article_id=1112&page_number=1

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=460&page_number=2&preview=

Car & driver

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=18&article_id=3967&page_number=1


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

An automatic will be around a 14.3 I am not lieing I have seen it and I have seen you on my350z so I know that you have seen some of the times. Stock tires best have seen with a stock car was a 13.5. Another had an Injen CAIwhich robs 2 horsepower from the car. I'll find the slips if you don't believe me but don't call me a liar because I have done quite a bit of research on the 350Z. 14s for an auto are expected but you can get the car 13.8 with a good driver (what it should be stock) and even lower with some amazing drivers.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> An automatic will be around a 14.3 I am not lieing I have seen it and I have seen you on my350z so I know that you have seen some of the times. Stock tires best have seen with a stock car was a 13.5. Another had an Injen CAIwhich robs 2 horsepower from the car. I'll find the slips if you don't believe me but don't call me a liar because I have done quite a bit of research on the 350Z. 14s for an auto are expected but you can get the car 13.8 with a good driver (what it should be stock) and even lower with some amazing drivers.


I'm talking about this that you wrote?



JAMESZ said:


> I have seen the slips on my350z for a guy who ran a 13.5 stock and several others have pushed 13.6s stock and even motortrend on tape managed a 13.7.


I looked all over for your 13.7 and could not find it on Motor trend. 

Motortrend 

Most people who are experianced with our cars think that the My350Z site is full of it when they claim 13.6 1/4 on a stock 350Z even their members talk shit to them about it. Have you looked in race fourm there, it's a joke! I beat a Poopra, Z32TT, WRX sti, Evo8, etc. They are either lying or not telling what they really have under the hood. 

When I see a dyno sheet and time slip of their claim then I will believe.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I seriously doubt a 350Z would ever be as fast as a TT Z32 , which is the only ones I've seen run 13.7s stock.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh trust me I can't stand 350Z owners and I laugh to death reading all their race threads about beating Z32tts and STis but there are a very limited few who are cool. The guy who ran a 13.5 isn't to bad and he doesn't get involved in those dicussions the didn't believe him until two of his friends posted that he realy had done it and then he showed the times slip.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

we all know that the launch is everything in drag racing. Whats one of the main factors in a launch? track condition! this includes altitude, etc. Take a car, run it in 60 degree weather at sea level with tons of grip, and it'll probably run a hell of a lot faster than a car in denver, colorado when its 90 out.

So unless you ran cars at the same time at the same track, you can't truely compare times. Which also means, you shouldn't be so quick to discredit another time. If someone claimed low 13's on street tires, I'd probably claim BS, but 13.6-13.7 seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> we all know that the launch is everything in drag racing. Whats one of the main factors in a launch? track condition! this includes altitude, etc. Take a car, run it in 60 degree weather at sea level with tons of grip, and it'll probably run a hell of a lot faster than a car in denver, colorado when its 90 out.
> 
> So unless you ran cars at the same time at the same track, you can't truely compare times. Which also means, you shouldn't be so quick to discredit another time. If someone claimed low 13's on street tires, I'd probably claim BS, but 13.6-13.7 seems pretty reasonable to me.


Nope, stock z33 can't do that. BTW, I do drag my Z32 at Fontana Ca. and I have never seen *ANY* stock Z33 do 13.6-13.7.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> we all know that the launch is everything in drag racing. Whats one of the main factors in a launch? track condition! this includes altitude, etc. Take a car, run it in 60 degree weather at sea level with tons of grip, and it'll probably run a hell of a lot faster than a car in denver, colorado when its 90 out.
> 
> So unless you ran cars at the same time at the same track, you can't truely compare times. Which also means, you shouldn't be so quick to discredit another time. If someone claimed low 13's on street tires, I'd probably claim BS, but 13.6-13.7 seems pretty reasonable to me.


That is exactly what i was about to say. To the guy in Hawaii what was it like.. im imagining fairly hot and humid- Try running it at night or when its cooler (if it ever gets cooler in Hawaii-- never been there) And what where your 0-60ft times? Im sure u can break the 14.3 without modifying the 350Z... i mean w/o spending any money on modifications there are several tricks you could do to loosen up a lil power..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> Take a car, run it in 60 degree weather at sea level with tons of grip, and it'll probably run a hell of a lot faster than a car in denver, colorado when its 90 out.


I hope you realize this does not apply to turbo cars. Temperature maybe , but certainly not altitude. And my car seems to run better when it's 90 out.  And let me tell you , Z33s are major dogs up here at 5500 feet. I beat one back when my car was basically still stock. Not by much , but enough. They wouldn't have a chance against me now......


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

It's normally about 70 at night here when the track is open and no the weather doesn't change that much here. My 60 ft. time is normally between a 1.982 which was my best 14.3 run to a 2.104 which was my worst 14.3 run. My reaction times are between .450 and a .850 with the occasional 1.2 or so. My times are very much like the other Z's on the track. Not one has run faster than a 14.3 yet.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> That is exactly what i was about to say. To the guy in Hawaii what was it like.. im imagining fairly hot and humid- Try running it at night or when its cooler (if it ever gets cooler in Hawaii-- never been there) And what where your 0-60ft times? Im sure u can break the 14.3 without modifying the 350Z... i mean w/o spending any money on modifications there are several tricks you could do to loosen up a lil power..


What tricks are you talking about? I'm sure there's alot of guys here that would like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Do any of you guys own or have even driven a 350? They're fast, but not that fast. An STi and Evo stock with beat the 350 if they all have equal drivers. If you've heard of a stock 350 running faster than 14 then that's someone trying to sell you one or trying to brag.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> Nope, stock z33 can't do that. BTW, I do drag my Z32 at Fontana Ca. and I have never seen *ANY* stock Z33 do 13.6-13.7.


heck, neither have I, but I won't say that it can't be done. Most of the mags are getting around 14.0. If the air temp is low enough and the traction is high enough, I think it could be done (probably with a near empty gas tank).


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I hope you realize this does not apply to turbo cars. Temperature maybe , but certainly not altitude.


Well, actually, it does; but you can just turn up the boost more to compensate  up to the point of detonation at least!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> Well, actually, it does; but you can just turn up the boost more to compensate  up to the point of detonation at least!


 No , the boost stays the same. The spoolup time may be slightly longer , and the turbo definitely must spin faster to pull in the same amount of air it could at sea level , But otherwise boost control settings would be unaffected. Boost is boost and 15 psi is 15 psi , no matter what altitude you are at. This is why turbo cars barely lose or gain any performance when they change altitude in either direction , and all of that loss or gain is in lag. Coming up to a higher altitude will only cause a turbo to run a bit closer to the outside edge of it's efficiency. Only those already running at the limits of turbo efficiency will notice any significant loss of power at this altitude.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> An automatic will be around a 14.3 I am not lieing I have seen it and I have seen you on my350z so I know that you have seen some of the times. Stock tires best have seen with a stock car was a 13.5. *Another had an Injen CAIwhich robs 2 horsepower from the car*. I'll find the slips if you don't believe me but don't call me a liar because I have done quite a bit of research on the 350Z. 14s for an auto are expected but you can get the car 13.8 with a good driver (what it should be stock) and even lower with some amazing drivers.



The Injen CAI robs horsepower???? Why would anyone put it on the car if it doesn't make gains? I have an auto, and the AEM CAI I installed seemed to make a difference. What would make the cold air intake take away power? Sorry for the noob question.

Just wanted to add I have an SE-R, not a Z. Just interested in knowing if the CAI robs horsepower in general or if its just not a good mod to do to a Z.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> heck, neither have I, but I won't say that it can't be done. Most of the mags are getting around 14.0. If the air temp is low enough and the traction is high enough, I think it could be done (probably with a near empty gas tank).


It can not be done on stock Z33 making 240 rwhp.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> It can not be done on stock Z33 making 240 rwhp.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> No , the boost stays the same. The spoolup time may be slightly longer , and the turbo definitely must spin faster to pull in the same amount of air it could at sea level , But otherwise boost control settings would be unaffected. Boost is boost and 15 psi is 15 psi , no matter what altitude you are at. This is why turbo cars barely lose or gain any performance when they change altitude in either direction , and all of that loss or gain is in lag. Coming up to a higher altitude will only cause a turbo to run a bit closer to the outside edge of it's efficiency. Only those already running at the limits of turbo efficiency will notice any significant loss of power at this altitude.


I guess I'll agree with most of that. 15 psi gauge is 15 psi gauge regardless of altitude, but it's not the same in absolute pressure at different altitudes. I crunched some made up numbers.... say at sea level, ambient pressure is 15 psi (1 atm = 14.7psi). So 15psi ambient plus 15 psi gauge = 30 psi absolute. At altitude, say the ambient pressure is 13.5 psi, plus 15 boost = 28.5 psi absolute. So the absolute pressure is lower at altitude.

But the pressure ratio changes too. So at sea level, it'd be (15+15)/15 = 2. At altitude, (13.5+15)/13.5 = 2.11 (I think I calculated PR correctly... off the top of the head). So the turbo is operating at a higher pressure ratio at altitude so I guess that makes up for some of the difference in mass flow rate due to the lower absolute pressure. But operating at the higher pressure ratio also heats up the air more, so you'll lose some efficiency/power there.

So my guess is, if the turbo is operating well within its max efficiency island on the compressor map at sea level, then there won't be a lot of difference at altitude, but I think the mass flow rate at altitude will still be a tad lower than see level due to the higher pressure ratio. If you're already at the edge of the good efficiency islands, you'll probably lose a fair amount of power like you said.

So...uh... anyone want to drive from LA to Denver and test it out?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> It can not be done on stock Z33 making 240 rwhp.


what if they are on slicks? or does that not count as stock?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> I guess I'll agree with most of that. 15 psi gauge is 15 psi gauge regardless of altitude, but it's not the same in absolute pressure at different altitudes. I crunched some made up numbers.... say at sea level, ambient pressure is 15 psi (1 atm = 14.7psi). So 15psi ambient plus 15 psi gauge = 30 psi absolute. At altitude, say the ambient pressure is 13.5 psi, plus 15 boost = 28.5 psi absolute. So the absolute pressure is lower at altitude.
> 
> But the pressure ratio changes too. So at sea level, it'd be (15+15)/15 = 2. At altitude, (13.5+15)/13.5 = 2.11 (I think I calculated PR correctly... off the top of the head). So the turbo is operating at a higher pressure ratio at altitude so I guess that makes up for some of the difference in mass flow rate due to the lower absolute pressure. But operating at the higher pressure ratio also heats up the air more, so you'll lose some efficiency/power there.
> 
> ...


My answer to that pretty well though out argument is: Don't forget there is 15 psi IN the manifold. That pretty much negates the lack of ambient pressure. That means the turbo is actually pushing maybe 16 psi worth of air , but actually due to altitude ambient pressure losses making a self corrected 15 psi , on the guage. And if nothing else , MAF flow at this altitude will be the same as sea level , as the turbo strives to maintain 15 psi with less overall air mass to work with. That's what I meant about the turbo spinning faster to overcome the lesser air pressure and mass at this altitude.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> what if they are on slicks? or does that not count as stock?


Even on slicks it will not make times that you predicted (low to mid 13's). If the HP is not there the slicks won't help.


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Some of you guys are not telling the truth, TruBluZ and JAMESZ.


Wow, that's nice. Since you have obviously not seen me run, you assume I am not telling the truth. Ok, if you say so. There were only about 75-100 people that witnessed my run. I could post the slip, but you could easily say that it wasn't my slip. Go to the track someday. I know at least 3 other stock Zs that are in the 13s. Here's one for you....a stock auto Z in the 13s. But again, I must be lying, because the mags say that it is impossible.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TruBluZ said:


> Wow, that's nice. Since you have obviously not seen me run, you assume I am not telling the truth. Ok, if you say so. There were only about 75-100 people that witnessed my run. I could post the slip, but you could easily say that it wasn't my slip. Go to the track someday. I know at least 3 other stock Zs that are in the 13s. Here's one for you....a stock auto Z in the 13s. But again, I must be lying, because the mags say that it is impossible.


Just post your time slip and I will know if your telling the truth?


----------



## 2kmaximase (Jul 18, 2004)

getting below a 14.3 is deffinatly possible, and i wouldn't be pressed to believe a sub 14 run to be possible on a well prepped track. I know ya'll are gonna call b.s. on this but there are 2002-2003 maximas running 14.3 and lower stock. And they are fwd and only have 255 bhp. but they are slightly ligther i believe. If you want to see time slips check maxima.orgs 1/4 forum. Although it is down for the moment. and about the magazine times. You've got to remember that while i'm sure these guys are good drivers, every car takes getting used to and has its own launching techniques. so these numbers can quite frequently be beaten. One such case is the 2000 maxima, one of the magazines claims a 15.7 on this car. Everyone and there mother can beat that time in a stock 5 speed 2000 max. there have been claims at 14.8, and 15 is pretty regular


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

GarrettSER said:


> The Injen CAI robs horsepower???? Why would anyone put it on the car if it doesn't make gains? I have an auto, and the AEM CAI I installed seemed to make a difference. What would make the cold air intake take away power? Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> Just wanted to add I have an SE-R, not a Z. Just interested in knowing if the CAI robs horsepower in general or if its just not a good mod to do to a Z.



this is off topic but i have seen a dyno of a injen intake and at one point it may lose 1-2 hp but it gains 4-5tq elsewhere. Its all about gains across the board. 
but as for the z33's running in the 13's i can belive it. it someone can pull off a low 14sec time then wit some slicks or dr's or some insanly good high performance sticky tires, they should be able to nail a great 60' along wit a great reaction time then 13's should be in reach. hell we have a guy wit a a32 maxima who runs 14.1 on a bad clutch, if he can do that time wit almost 40 less hp then y is it impossible for a rwd 240whp car wit more tourque?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i say you're all full of shit until you post up some vids, pics, or time slips.


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

my brother beat a 350z - supercharged. with his nx2000. my brother smoked him bad, he runs 13.2 without nos, 12.3 with. this was at a 1/4 mile track without the tree, he said he hardly used the sqeeze...so they cant be that fast. but very sweet looking


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

> quote:
> Originally Posted by TruBluZ
> Wow, that's nice. Since you have obviously not seen me run, you assume I am not telling the truth. Ok, if you say so. There were only about 75-100 people that witnessed my run. I could post the slip, but you could easily say that it wasn't my slip. Go to the track someday. I know at least 3 other stock Zs that are in the 13s. Here's one for you....a stock auto Z in the 13s. But again, I must be lying, because the mags say that it is impossible.





Spongerider said:


> Just post your time slip and I will know if your telling the truth?


All I asked was a time slip of the run, twiceTruBluZ could not produce. Another one shot down! :loser:


----------



## smittyjs (Jul 25, 2004)

13.7 by motor trend. :thumbup:


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

you must remember that people all over the nation will be getting different times B\C of different altitudes, humidity, track conditions, etc.. I have seen one run a 13.9, and another with only BPU's (hedders, full exhaust, pulleys i believe, intake, and mabe a few other here and there's) run one carlength behind a low 12 second audi S4 (going from a roll). He took me by a carlength from a dig when I was BPU, and I was going 13.2-13.3. I hope to see him with this new setup.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

smittyjs said:


> 13.7 by motor trend. :thumbup:


Your the second guy that said that and I searched on Google.com for your claim and I still can't find it. Could you please post a link to that claim? 

Thanks,

Sponge...


----------



## smittyjs (Jul 25, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Your the second guy that said that and I searched on Google.com for your claim and I still can't find it. Could you please post a like to that claim?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sponge...


 http://motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0403_three/index7.html


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

smittyjs said:


> http://motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0403_three/index7.html


Good find! Now there is fact.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link I had watched it on tv, but I hadn't found it on the site until now.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

13.7 stock 


http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0403_three/index7.html


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

*best stock time*

Hey guyes Im new to the board, I saw this thread and thought I should share my info. this is my best 1/4 mile time. and I know that I can do better. I had a decent launch not perfect but good enough. I also had full tire pressure and a half tank of gas. 

R/T .131
60' 2.252
1/8 9.16
MPH 79,78
1/4 14.044
MPH 101.83

buy the way I drive a 04 6 speed.
This was at moroso is west palm beach FL


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

haulass350 said:


> Hey guyes Im new to the board, I saw this thread and thought I should share my info. this is my best 1/4 mile time. and I know that I can do better. I had a decent launch not perfect but good enough. I also had full tire pressure and a half tank of gas.
> 
> R/T .131
> 60' 2.252
> ...


NIce! Work on that 60' and you'll see 13's. :thumbup:


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks, I know I can do better. I have only had the car for a little less than 2 months. When I ran that time I had it for a week so I think I can get better now that Im more familar with the car.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> I have ran my Z at least 20 times at the track. Stock i'm stuck at a 14.3. I haven't broke that barrier yet and don't think it's possible without adding onto the car. Anybody that's running in the 13's with a stock Z isn't running a quarter and/or is lying. I'm not the only Z out here in Hawaii running a solid 14.3 so it's not the driver.


Not all models are created equal man.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Not all models are created equal man.


Might also be the crappy Hawaiian gasoline. They get some of the worst gas in the world, from what I have read. The ECU is obviously compensating for something, given the other times I've seen, and bad gas makes the most sense. Humidity and low altitude would actually tend to _add_ a touch of power. The only negatives I can think of is poor track conditions and hot weather, and of course the gasoline.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

considering all the mags have run right at 14.0... getting a 13 stock is definitely possible. gas might have something to do with the bad times. I've read that the 350Z will lose over 10whp with the crap gas in cali.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> considering all the mags have run right at 14.0... getting a 13 stock is definitely possible. gas might have something to do with the bad times. I've read that the 350Z will lose over 10whp with the crap gas in cali.


It'll lose a lot more than that just being up here at 5500 feet. It was kinda fun beating 350Zs back when my 18 year old Z31 was pretty much stock..... I'd say they lose over 40 Hp coming up here. 1/4 miles in the mid/high 14s. High altitude is not kind to nonturbo cars.


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> It'll lose a lot more than that just being up here at 5500 feet. It was kinda fun beating 350Zs back when my 18 year old Z31 was pretty much stock..... I'd say they lose over 40 Hp coming up here. 1/4 miles in the mid/high 14s. High altitude is not kind to nonturbo cars.



My best was 13.8 with intake - I also have some slip where I run 17's 

Couple of vids here and slips at my site ---->
http://usachftp.serveftp.com/nissan350z/Track/


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here is my worst ever


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nisslow02 said:


> Here is my worst ever


That looks about as bad as one of mine before I lowered my rear tire pressure. 'Cept my trap speed was higher....  17s at like 105 or something. I gotta find that slip again. My best is in my sig, 60 foot was about like yours above.... The Z31 does not hook up well with an open diff.


----------



## JapZ04 (Sep 29, 2006)

JAMESZ said:


> With a stick and a competent driver it will run a 13.8 and I know of several guys who have dipped down to 13.6s and 13.5s absolutely stock. My buddy with a 6 speed ran a 13.77 awhile back. Now a 14.3 or worse is what I might expect from somewone who isn't a good driver or isn't in the know of operating the car. It all matters on the launch because thats where most owners own their cars and don't get anywhere. Best I have seen for an automatic is a 13.9 stock but that was with a crazy good driver who did a few extra things on the launch to get his baby going. Average i would say would be between 14.2 and 14.3 in the quarter.
> 
> 
> And the automatic is much slower then the manual where are you coming from saying the automatic should be faster then the manual? Before you post up to respond to someone make sure your numbers and statments are correct.


I don't agree with you. I've driven Auto and Manual Zs before and now I own an Auto 5 speed. You're right about >>>(THINKING manual Zs are faster than auto) but not on a FACT. Matter of fact, both of my friends have 350z and they both are manual 6 speed. I've always wanted to see the diff between the manual and the auto, so we took our cars out for a test. We all lined up straight at a stop sign behind my house with my little brother standing on the side of the road threw up this Basketball and when the ball landed on the ground, we all took off and I got the jump first and kept the distance all the way to about 70. We retried and it's the same. Now, my friends have been at the track before and they were always in to cars and they're not the best drivers but they're damn good. I could hear their engines revved up like mind before we took off and I could assured everyone knows how to lauch their car. So to the conclusion, i still can't say that autos are faster than 6 speed just because I've beaten two manuals (that may be,,,just maybe my friends were a little slow on the reaction time). I would love to try again with some other 6spd drivers and If i beat them all for about 5 times, then I would say autos are faster than manuals..but since i've beaten only 2 manuals, at least i have some fact to back me up saying that I don't agree that 6 speeds are faster than auto.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

You're wrong. The simple fact is, properly driven, the 6sp manual is easily and obviously faster than the automatic. This is a fact, and you can attempt to argue it all you want, but it's fact.


----------



## rx8ssuck (Jul 16, 2008)

im about 2 years late on this, i just got a 06 6speed and ran a 14.01 in the quart, back to back the first time running it so i don't see why its impossible to break in to the 13's


----------

